# Need help identifying two types of plants...



## tashaandjason (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not sure what these are. The first one, my mom says that it blooms purple flowers. The second blooms VERY tiny white flowers. I have searched and searched and look at what seems like a million pictures and have yet to come up with anything. I come close but not the right plant. If you can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, Tasha


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

They're both succulents. 

The first one looks like Sedum Platycladus, I don't know it's common name. The second one looks like Stonecrop (also a Sedum). I'm not 100% sure though. There are a lot of Sedum plants and some of them only have a slight difference in their appearance from others.

If you google 'Sedum pictures' you'll find pictures of your plants.


----------



## knittingmomma (May 3, 2009)

Theya re both sedum varieties. They like sunny places with well drained soil. Theya re very drought tolelrant and the butterflies love them.


----------

